# Could this be it?



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

45 degrees and rain on Sunday???..March is fast approaching and im sick and tired of this cabin fever...Judging by next week, look's like its going to stay in the high 30's with plenty of sunshine(execpt monday)...Hopefully in a few weeks the grass will be green, the flowers will be out, the sun will shine, the Reds will be kicking azz...and the boats will be coming out of storage.....and the thunderstorms shall approach


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

I agree. I'm completly and thouroughly sick of winter now. I'm ready for the temps to warm up so my fishing stuff can stop collecting dust and put some work in. Its been far to long since I've caught a fish.(Not for lack of trying however)
Come on already warm weather


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I sure as heck am ready for it. As soon as ice breaks on some local lakes i'll be out as much as possible.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

With the spring on the rise it brings to mind a question; What will be the first lake you launch the boat this season? My thought is Indian Lake ...


----------



## reiner52 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ill be out on cj as soon as ice is out. AMEN viper, ready for the spring. fishing shows are killing me .


----------



## tommy454 (May 20, 2008)

LOL, I think you got it almost all right. Except for the Reds kicking azz part. But we can always dream.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

you guys are on drugs.....lol


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lookin at the weather forecast on line from March 9th on the average high is 50 degrees or above. (Lebanon area)


----------



## crappiekingjr (Jun 4, 2009)

Amen boys. Can't wait for the spring bite any longer! I am sick and I need my crappie medicine : )


----------



## Phil1907 (Apr 1, 2007)

Amen brother. Think I'll head for kayak-friendly Cowan.


----------



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

Mason52 said:


> Lookin at the weather forecast on line from March 9th on the average high is 50 degrees or above. (Lebanon area)


thats awesome news


----------



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

socdad said:


> With the spring on the rise it brings to mind a question; What will be the first lake you launch the boat this season? My thought is Indian Lake ...


gotta hit the spring crappie/saugeye at CC


----------



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

reiner52 said:


> Ill be out on cj as soon as ice is out. AMEN viper, ready for the spring. fishing shows are killing me .


same...lets see, this morning I watched One More Cast and then went to the Dayton Fishing Show/boat show....am i sick?? LOL


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I'll be on the road in Tennessee for the next few weeks,gonna throw a pole in the car.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

FSHNERIE said:


> I'll be on the road in Tennessee for the next few weeks,gonna throw a pole in the car.


Now that sounds like fun. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

What weather forcast are you guys looking at? and what have you been drinking? Ice Might be off in APRIL


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm all over the south west and north west part of Tennessee this week,lots of boats out. I have a few stops that have lakes and ponds on their property.I have 3 invites to fish,the one I really want to fish is the Buffalo River.The locals say it is some of the best fishing in the state.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

i have a sick feeling winter is nowhere near over


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

TPfisher said:


> i have a sick feeling winter is nowhere near over


I'm not sure why, but I feel just the opposite. I told the guys at work Monday night that I just felt like a change had happened. I really think we'll get an early, but very wet, spring.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Looking outside this morning, the definitive answer would be "No"


----------



## reiner52 (Jun 14, 2008)

well i look for how fast the temps rebound after the fronts and snow. its supposed to be above freezing sunday. so hopefully we can get rid of the ice and snow and get out on the lakes and streams. cardinals all over the place here in springfield


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

mine will definately be some pond bassin up till spawn and definately the GMR...I have a spot known for pike and I would like to land one this year!


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

reiner52 said:


> well i look for how fast the temps rebound after the fronts and snow.


Pretty dern astute considering what's happened in the past 24 hrs.  

I've gotta admit this past week has tried even the most optimistic of us soft water, climate challenged, "fair weather", angling experts. That said...I can't believe how much better I feel right now than I did yesterday at this time. 

Fricken' roads were a sheet of ice trying to get back before dark last evening. Woke up early to see the snow on the porch had drifted butt deep to a tall indian...again. February gets an "A" for effort this go around. BUT...It seems kinda mild out there right now. Roads melted right back to passable. Just put the dog out and the cardinals let me know they're still all about it. I got fired up and threw all the snow off the porch...again. The shovel marks are melting as I type.

Keep fighting it men...I see 40 in the forecast. If that "in like a lamb, out like a lion" crap wants to rear it's ugly head this year, I know one thing for a fact. April will see things happening very quickly. But, I don't want to think about that.

45 degree water around the equinox...or...I start blastin' the cardinals.  I'm feeling good tonight. But, I could use some encouragement. We need a mind melt to collectively push this nonsense to the short cycle it's suppose to be. Save a cardinal...pray for Spring.

As an aside, I'm taking the boys out for the last day of bunny season tomorrow. It's more than symbolic that we expire one license (apologies to Spring gobbler and varmit hunters), and renew another!

I ain't lookin' to mow the grass. Is it too much to ask just to see this dam ice drop?


----------



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

Wiper Swiper said:


> Pretty dern astute considering what's happened in the past 24 hrs.
> 
> I've gotta admit this past week has tried even the most optimistic of us soft water, climate challenged, "fair weather", angling experts. That said...I can't believe how much better I feel right now than I did yesterday at this time.
> 
> ...


im seeing 49 for next Monday...plus sunshine every day after wednesday with temps in the mid 40-s....


----------



## reiner52 (Jun 14, 2008)

its coming, 40s wll feel like summer and when the snows gone the boat is coming up to the house and gonna get it ready. ice off the lake im headn there. reels are cleaned, new line on, and all i need is to gas up. then put the " GONE FISHIN " sign up.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Gettin excited for the spring to come, and on another note, the Reds will suck, again.


----------



## xmatthewx (Jul 29, 2007)

yeah, i can't wait to get back out there. its seems like i check the 10 day forecast everyday, hoping to see a break in the weather. looking through the bass pro shops catalog, and reading bass master, has been torturing me for far too long now. i'm more than ready to get some line wet.


----------

